# Roadmaster Skyrider



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2013)

Picked this almost showroom condition late 60s (possibly early 70s) Roadmaster Skyrider up yesterday. 
It's a bit newer than I like but, the Nephew wanted it. Not bad for $75 anyway.
PeeWee look out!!!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 1, 2013)

jd

That becomes a better deal after you consider that seat bag is a pretty rare Hunt Wilde Flexon bag that is worth more than you paid for the bike. That equals a free bike!!  The "tombstone" reflector first showed up on Schwinns in the mid 70's


----------



## jd56 (Sep 5, 2013)

Really?? That bag has some value?
It is rubberized plastic with the 70's sparkle and gaudy as hell. But, it has never had anything put in it.
I figured the "tombstone" reflector was an add on as well.

Got the radio working, and still working on the tanklight.

Found the serial number (14502)...cant seem to decipher it....maybe 1972?

I'm having a little clicking from the rear hub,  the brake hub is labeled “NANKAI Number 75 Coaster.” What I found is that these were manufactured in Japan and exported to the US market in the the 60's. 
It is possible these bikes weren't greased well as many of what I've seen of the mass produced 70's bikes. Probably have dry crank bearings....bike stand here we go.


----------

